# Stihl FS250 part #?



## tab_a (Sep 12, 2016)

I asked this on the Homeowner's forum but no response. Maybe someone here can help?

My FS250 is missing one of the trimmer head metal eyelets, and I don't see it listed in the parts manual I have. Can anyone tell me if one of these will fit, or give me the Stihl part #?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40104960078...a61c967fad7&bu=43208827185&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

Also, can I use it a little as is, until I find an eyelet, without damaging the head?

Thanks.


----------



## DND 9000 (Sep 12, 2016)

Which trimmer head do you use on your FS 250? I would not use it without these missing sleeve, because the cutting line may damage the mowing head. The missing part that you mean is called sleeve. But we should know which trimmer head you exactly have, because there are different sleeves for different mowing heads availible.

Edit: The part in your ebay link is used on mowing head Auto Cut 25-2, 30-2, 40-2, 40-4. If you have one of these heads, you can use this part.


----------



## tab_a (Sep 13, 2016)

I rarely go in to the local Stihl/Toro dealer as they typically don't have old parts, and if they do they're outrageously priced, but I was near them yesterday so stopped in. They not only had the sleeves, they were the same price as on the net--$5!. Part # was 4003-713-8301, and they seemed to think these fit all the Auto Cut heads that are not Easy Cut "C" heads. 

Thanks!


----------

